# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Attach child's swing to pergola

## jacy_m

Hi, 
Sorry for my lack of correct terminology but I'd like to attach a swing for my baby to the pergola.  
The place where it needs to be is a beam? (about 45x200 pine) with roof sheets and capping, so I do not have access to the top of the beam to put a nut on top or wrap anything around it 
Can I just put a long threaded eye bolt vertically up into the beam (without a nut on top)? The swing weight is up to 25kg but my baby is only 10kg at the moment.  
Or is there something I could get that would go horizontally through the beam, but still give me a circle at the bottom to hook the swing onto?  
thanks for any advice

----------


## Moondog55

A threaded bolt without a nut won't work, did you mean a screw thread?
Perhaps better to use a big angle bracket bolted through the beam with an eyebolt to hold the swing.
Bunnings sell large angle brackets 100*100*6mm with 12mm holes and they sell 12mm eye bolts, 12mm bolts, nuts and washers, Locktite will be needed too.

----------


## Armers

they also sell swing hanging kits too... ie pigtale hook type thing you can then attach your swing to. 
cheers

----------


## jacy_m

Yes I mean a screw thread with an eye. I bought some that are about 11cm long the other day (they are in the car or I would check). Do you think these would work? Or will they pull out? Weight only 10kg atm, swing  capacity is 25kg 
Are the angle brackets ok to have load on the arm just sticking out?  
I saw this but its a bit expensive Crossbeam Swinging Pigtail Hook - by Playground Accessories online store

----------


## Moondog55

Actually I would have said those were cheap
I always overbuild stuff for kids, but a screw eye will work the bigger and longer the better
Make sure you use the proper anti-corrosion treated stuff if it is treated pine

----------


## Bloss

I don't like the idea of screw thread into timber for this application - although it might be all OK I'd be taking a different path - at not much cost: I would use steel gal angle brackets of like one of these http://www.hardwarefast.com.au/component/ /CATID=99/ID=31464/SID=443049909/productdetails.html /?_a=viewProd&productId=5042 or 4mm steel if you can get it -  Bunnings etc would have similar. 
Use suitable bolts, say M10x 50mm or 60mm (in this case you could use coach screws, but again bolts are better IMO) to fasten onto the side of the beam using all three holes then use a suitably sized threaded eyebolt eg:  http://www.boltmasters.com.au/afawcs...ctdetails.html - maybe M10 or M12 with two nuts and washers through the hole in the angle. 
Then hang the swing from them.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I've got a swingie canvas seat thingie me bob (for an adult) and I used a chain wrapped around a purlin on the pergola roof to attach it to.

----------


## Moondog55

But I think you are talking about the same thing I advised, mine only had 2 * 12mm holes tho not 3, but a couple of 12mm bolts can hold quite a load, even in a Galvanised mild steel bolt.
Bunnies sell rated 12mm Cast eyes for about $4- each and that's what I would use

----------


## jacy_m

thanks for the advice 
I will try and find the angle brackets and use those instead

----------

